# Panasonic TH-65PF9UK 1080p Plasma for Charity



## aleicgrant (Aug 17, 2011)

I am going to try this here (and if the mods want to move or delete please do so)

I am the PROUD owner of a Panasonic TH-65PF9UK that is just over four years old. This exceptional professional series has been lovingly used in my home and even in today's world is a striking panel that still wows me. It has not had a challenging life at all and for the most part, not a single problem, not even burn in. There was a warranty issue (I got a free five year in home warranty from Panasonic at purchase) this past Feb 2011 which required the entire glass to be replaced. So its almost like getting a new lease on life. The best part is my ISF settings remained and its stunning picture did as well.

So why I am boring you with all of this. I am ready to have a new joy in my world in the form of a 70 inch Elite from my trusted friends at Value Electronics. Robert and Wendy have been so special to me I have been trying to think of ways to repay them and this is that attempt.

I would like to use this platform to donate the Panasonic in an attempts to raise money in support of Robert and Wendy's favorite charity, Making Strides. We all know too well how this horrible disease affects so many and the need for research and donations is never ending.

So what am I asking, someone who is interested in getting an exceptional plasma that still has a very long life ahead of it and is willing to pick up in Central Florida (Orlando) as there is no way to ship this. Since the glass was replaced in February I would guess that it has under 2000 hours on it. Still plenty of long life left. 

You may come and pick up the Panasonic with NO money expected and I will even include the mount. All I ask is that you consider making a worthy donation to what you think might be the value of such a beautiful plasma. My heart tells me around $1200 to $1500 but I will ultimately leave that up to you. 

This set cost me over $6000 when I originally purchased it and it has been one of the best purchases I have ever made (next to the Elite) The new owner will NOT be disappointed let me assure you. 

Please remember this is for the purpose of an incredible charity, not about a free plasma.

Thank you


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Aleic, You are one great gentleman. Since I know you take the best of care of your electronics I am sure your Panasonic pro panel is in excellent working order. And since the proceeds go to the American Cancer Society's "Making Strides Against Breast Cancer" I hope the proud owner will be happy to pay a fair price. 

As a bonus I am happy to add a Panasonic Blu-ray player and two premium HDMI cables to the lucky owner of your beloved HDTV and the collectors edition of the Panasonic store demo BD.

And to make it even easier for anyone to take advantage of this offer ValueElectronics.com will pay to ship the TV anywhere in the USA. Aleic can use the shipping carton and packing from his new 70" Elite to pack the TV for shipping.

Aleic, just email me the new owner and I'll ship the goodies listed above and it the buyer can not p/u the TV just include the address and we'll take care of the transportation.

Aleic is generously donating his TV and we're taking care of the shipping costs and adding a BD player and some accessories; 100% of your purchase price goes to the American Cancer Society. Let the bidding begin and remember this is for charity so please give with your heart and get to own a beautiful TV.

-Robert


----------



## aleicgrant (Aug 17, 2011)

for those that are asking/interested. I will have pictures posted up tomorrow to help show you how nice this panel is.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not only is this a very nice gesture from you guys... but it will make a great deal for someone looking for a large display. 

Best of luck... :T


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Sonnie for making this a sticky! 

Never underestimate the power of a few highly dedicated people to accomplish very big things! HTS, Aleic Grant, and VE working together to support the American Cancer Society find the cure for cancer.

-Robert


----------



## BUYLONGTERM (Nov 2, 2011)

Aliec,

First off I think this is a wonderful gesture on your part. THANK YOU. 

I am one of the owners on highdefjunkies and a few of my members told me about your post. We have a member on our site (Loves2Watch) that is battling cancer. We are raising money to help get him a new display because several months ago his sold all of his equipment. Because his eyesight is getting bad, he really needs a big display and yours would be perfect. I also think he lives in FL! He obviously won't be able to pick it up, but I'm sure one of our members could do this for him. We have raised close to 700.00 and are trying our best to raise more. 

Your display would go to a WONDERFUL cause if you haven't sold it yet. 

God Bless,

Christian


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

BUYLONGTERM said:


> Aliec,
> 
> First off I think this is a wonderful gesture on your part. THANK YOU.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an awesome idea Christian. 
Funds going to the Cancer Society, and TV goes to someone suffering with cancer. 
I think Robert offered in a previous post to ship it free.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

John I agree, it sounds like a win-win situation to all parties. Christian, thanks for thinking of this and joining HTS to make this offer. 

We were hoping to raise more than $700, so if we can get the TV transported I'll add in the value of shipping the TV to Aleic's donation and supply the BD player and HDMI cable.

-Robert


----------



## BUYLONGTERM (Nov 2, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> John I agree, it sounds like a win-win situation to all parties. Christian, thanks for thinking of this and joining HTS to make this offer.
> 
> We were hoping to raise more than $700, so if we can get the TV transported I'll add in the value of shipping the TV to Aleic's donation and supply the BD player and HDMI cable.
> 
> -Robert


Robert,

Our goal is to try and raise more than 2,000.00+ to cover the cost of a large display (because his eye site is poor)

Thanks for throwing in the free shipping. That definitely helps!

BTW, I should of joined the board years ago. HTS is a fantastic board with a ton of valuable information and members. And and as an owner of a forum, I can honestly say the site is run VERY well!

Christian


----------



## aleicgrant (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together. can we get a sticky on HDJ as well?

I am so very excited to see this play out. 

cheers

Suzook, aka Aleic


----------



## aleicgrant (Aug 17, 2011)

Christian

any updates if he is located in FL?


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

aleicgrant said:


> So why I am boring you with all of this. I am ready to have a new joy in my world in the form of a 70 inch Elite from my trusted friends at Value Electronics.



How could you???...

How could you???...

Get rid of your favorite girl after all these years. 

Hehehehehehe...

Seriously, that's very nice of you donating the TH-65PF9UK for charity. 
You're one of the kind.   

Same applies to Robert, paying for the shipping and even adding some goodies.   

And BLT.   




BUYLONGTERM said:


> Robert,
> 
> Our goal is to try and raise more than 2,000.00+ to cover the cost of a large display (because his eye site is poor)
> Thanks for throwing in the free shipping. That definitely helps!
> ...



What a great idea BLT.


----------



## aleicgrant (Aug 17, 2011)

its not easy letting her go but hopefully Robert will help ease that pain very soon.

Now, how do we start getting some more traction on this? BLT can we get a sticky going on HDJ as well


----------



## BUYLONGTERM (Nov 2, 2011)

Sure. Do me a favor if you can. register on our site (if you haven't done it already) create a similar post and also put a link in that post to this thread. Once you do that, I will make it a sticky! 

Btw,

I was wrong about where Loves2Watch lives. He lives in New Mexico, so if Robert can't ship there, then we need to try and raise more money.

If anyone cares to donate, send us a paypal payment to [email protected]. Make sure in the description you put "Donation for L2W".

Thanks everyone and God Bless,

Christian


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Christian, I would be delighted to cover all shipping costs to anywhere L2W lives, but let's put all efforts towards raising more money for the charity donation.

Also I think a local person is interested in taking Aleic's TV and making a very nice donation. If that happens, I'll extend my offer to pay all of the shipping costs and supply the TV for L2W at my actual net cost on whatever TV can be purchased for the amount you raise for L2W.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Do we have a deadline set. From what I've heard l2w is not doing well, and we run the risk of sending it when it will no longer be needed.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sadly I have to say L2W has passed peacefully last night. 

Rest in peace.

-Robert


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry to learn of this loss Robert... my prayer is with his family.


----------



## aleicgrant (Aug 17, 2011)

Just heartbreaking news to hear. Thoughts and prayers to his family


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

aleicgrant said:


> Just heartbreaking news to hear. Thoughts and prayers to his family


+1 :sad:


----------

